# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  povratak na posao

## Josa

Vratila sam se na posao  :/ nakon 3 godine provedene na porodiljskom ( dvije trudnoće   :Smile:  ). sve mame oko mene su mi pričale kak je to super, da ću se odmoriti, neke su jedva čekale da se vrate, a meni užas!!!  :Sad:  
 već mi je par puta u ova dva tjedna došlo da dam otkaz i da budem doma sa svojim curkama, ali mi se nameće pitanje egzistencije.... ne znam da li sam ja čudna jer mi curke toliko fale da kad samo pomislim na njih počnem plakati. pliz... ako neka zna kako to prebroditi jer mi se čini da ću prpousti njihovo djetinjstvo ( ona 3-4 sata koja nam ostanu kada se vratim s posla su mi manje nego premalo), još me više ubija činjenica kada mi starija curka ( 2god) ujutro počne plakati  i govoriti da ne idem raditi... imam osjećaj kao da me opet pere postporođajna ili da gadura nikada nije ni završila  :Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

Ne mogu te utješiti, ja sam se vratila kada je moja H imala 5 mj, dakle prije vise od godine dana i jos mi je grozno. Mrzim raditi, mrzim posao, jedva cekam da dodjem doma. 

Dobro je sto moja H ide kasno spavati, oko 23h-2330h pa ipak imamo malo vise vremena skupa, ali i to mi je premalo.

Istina je samo da se na poslu manje fizcki umorim. Ipak doruckujem, popijem kavu, rucam, u miru uz lagano citanje novina i foruma...
A doma je 100% akcija. No, jedva cekam da idem doma. Mislim da se nikad necu prilagoditi.

----------


## Josa

> Ne mogu te utješiti, ja sam se vratila kada je moja H imala 5 mj, dakle prije vise od godine dana i jos mi je grozno. Mrzim raditi, mrzim posao, jedva cekam da dodjem doma. 
> 
> Dobro je sto moja H ide kasno spavati, oko 23h-2330h pa ipak imamo malo vise vremena skupa, ali i to mi je premalo.
> 
> Istina je samo da se na poslu manje fizcki umorim. Ipak doruckujem, popijem kavu, rucam, u miru uz lagano citanje novina i foruma...
> A doma je 100% akcija. No, jedva cekam da idem doma. Mislim da se nikad necu prilagoditi.


ja bih opet tu akciju....  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

A sta ces...sve je to pitanje love...Da je imam, nikad me posao ne bi vidio....Eh, da sam se barem bogato udala...

----------


## mala laia

Ne znam čime se baviš, ali da pokušaš pronaći drugi posao ili se možda dogovoriti o drugačijem radnom vremenu? Naši su poslodavci ponekad fleksibilni, a da mi to nikada ne saznamo... :/ 

A sa druge strane, svatko sebi određuje prioritete i slaže život onako kako misli da će mu biti najbolje... uvijek može drugačije... pitanje je samo koliko smo mi spremni na promjene...

----------


## Josa

> Ne znam čime se baviš, ali da pokušaš pronaći drugi posao ili se možda dogovoriti o drugačijem radnom vremenu? Naši su poslodavci ponekad fleksibilni, a da mi to nikada ne saznamo... :/ 
> 
> A sa druge strane, svatko sebi određuje prioritete i slaže život onako kako misli da će mu biti najbolje... uvijek može drugačije... pitanje je samo koliko smo mi spremni na promjene...


izašli su mi u susret toliko da ne radim od 9 do 17 već od 8 do 16.... ali i to je privremeno, samo do rujna kada se iz Karlovca vraćamo u Zagreb :/  raspitivala sam se i o pol radnog vremena, ali niš od toga, ili radi ili da odem na neplaćeni što si ne možemo priuštiti.. e da sam bar sponzoruša bila  :Smile:   i da sam si našla nekog čiču starog s puno love, samo kaj onda ne bih imala ovak lijepe curke  :Smile:

----------


## Darijae

ja sam se dosta brzo naviknula na posao radim ima već misec dana...morala sam se vratit jer je firma moja i bilo je krajnje vrijeme da pohvatam sve konce..... možda mi zato nije toliko teško ali ja zbilja volim raditi i dok sam bila kući sa Lukom falila mi je ta aktivnost :/

----------

